# Insurance on a R33 GTR !



## simon1 (Oct 11, 2005)

I am 35 & have a clean licence & full no claims & have had performance cars such as M3 E36, Sierra Cosworth etc but i phoned today my current insurer on my Cosworth which is modified to 365bhp & costs £699 a year, they wanted £1200 for a bog standard R33 GTR !!! Is that what these things cost to insure even at 35 ! Won't be getting one if that's the case. Anybody recommend some insurance company's. What do you pay for a GTR ?

Thanks Simon.


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

Try A-Plan on 0845 071 1234
they seem to be the most competively priced for Skylines.

Vincenzo


----------



## simon1 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll try them in the morning.

Thanks Simon


----------



## Ajax (Jun 16, 2005)

I pay 675 for mine, Osbourne & Sons:smokin: 
That was with all mods declared, 400R body kit, stage 1 etc.
Does seem to make alot of differance on the post code that you reside at though imo.


----------

